

Tell HN: Launching HackingAdvertising.com - irrationaljared

For years I've occassionally tried to use Google Adwords and Facebook ads to promote my products, but I've never been able to get very good results.<p>I keep reading about people who are able to get great results, but am never able to reproduce their efforts.<p>So I've finally thrown down the gauntlet. I'm going to attack advertising like any good hacker. Break it down, test it, iterate, analyze, look for opportunities, etc.<p>And I'm going to publish the results. Why the hell not. There's so little information out there about this stuff that this might be very helpful to people.<p>Anyways check out my efforts and let me know what you think:<p>http://hackingadvertising.com
======
irrationaljared
Here's the clickable link: <http://hackingadvertising.com>

------
namank
i've been wanting to do something like this forever! let me know if there is
any way i (we?) can contribute

(im currently doing a/b with resumes - sort of the same thing)

------
knes
Nice initiative.

added your blog to my RSS subscriptions

------
lennexz
is that a blog? I thought you had made an app.

~~~
irrationaljared
It's a blog to start. It's more about the content now.

If I can figure out some way to "appify" it I certainly will. I'd love to make
it so that people can more easily explore advertising through these mediums as
a cost effective and conversion effective means.

For the time being, though, it's just a blog showing the results of my
experiments. Blogs are way easier to get up and running.

